# Where is the best place to buy nic grids?



## ac11045 (May 27, 2017)

I know you can get them from lots of stores but where it the best place price and quantity wise?


----------



## stevesmum (May 27, 2017)

I'd say Walmart for sure


----------



## samoth (May 27, 2017)

ac11045 said:


> I know you can get them from lots of stores but where it the best place price and quantity wise?



I bought mine online from Bed Bath and Beyond. I think it cost me $38 for two boxes -- cheaper than the local Meijers (Wal-Mart type superstore) here.


----------



## ac11045 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------

